# International EOD data



## wmorton (10 September 2009)

Hi,

Can I have some tips on websites to look into for quality EOD data for key international markets; e.g. US, European, Asian etc.

Many thanks.


----------



## Chris45 (10 September 2009)

US futures:   http://www.mfglobalfutures.com/resources/getquotes.cfm?page=ascii


----------



## supermatt (10 September 2009)

just use prorealtime, hubb investor, incredible charts or procharts egoli nearly anything lol.  Its just easy everything is there and u dont have to touch a thing.


----------



## Peter2047 (11 September 2009)

Yahoo finance has quite an extensive EOD data for most of the stock excahnges. Some charting softwares have plug-in to download EOD data from Yahoo, MSN or Google e.g. Metastock or Amibroker etc. You can download the raw data O, H, L, C, and V from Yahoo in CSV format from Yahoo Finance or using an Excel macro.


----------



## Richard Dale (11 September 2009)

Which charting/analysis software do you use?  Different data sources provide data in different formats so you may be limited to a handful of data sources depending upon your software.

Are you after a paid solution that automatically updates the data for corporate actions (stock splits, code changes, delistings etc.) or are you happy to wear the consequences of the data being non-maintained and you having to perform data imports yourself?


----------

